# Retouching photos...thought I'd share



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been experimenting more with Photoshop lately and I'm really pleased with what it's capable of. I thought I'd share some photos that I wasn't happy with before (due to people in the shot, distracting bushes, etc.).

Boy watching an approaching storm just before the tornado sirens went off (got rid of some bushes):










Delphi, Greece (got rid of a bunch of people):










Just a pretty scene (got rid of some more people here):










A shady walkway(just brightened some of the shadows here)









They all got accepted on shutterstock, so I guess they were up to par (they are soooo picky about focus and every little detail looking perfect, even at 100% view). I love that clone tool!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Jessica Billings said:


>


I know it's a tornado forming, but that one almost looks like it is a fist.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Oooh you're right, I never noticed that before. Pretty neat!


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Very cool photos (and neat that you can just remove those pesky people).  

I agree it looks like a fist-- scary!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Is this the updated removal tool in CS5 PS? Very impressive. I haven't taken the plunge yet. I use LR almost exclusively, and ask my niece for a hand when I need more complicated PS clone-type work done. One of these days, I'll have to fork over and get going on PS.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Could you post the originals?  Great fist there!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Could you post the originals?


That's what I was going to ask. They're very nice, but I was wondering about before and after.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I just used the normal clone stamp tool. I don't think it's anything special. (For anyone who hasn't used photoshop, it's just a tool that use you to paint the pixels from one part of the picture to another, so you can rewrite over distracting features, like people or bushes). I'm not very advanced in photoshop yet, so this is really just practice for me.

Here are the originals:




























Sorry, I couldn't find the shady walkway original, but that one had pretty minor adjustments to it anyway.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice work removing all those people!


----------

